

Marissa Mayer takes Yahoo back to the... past - joewooglin
http://www.itworld.com/it-management/344958/marissa-mayer-takes-yahoo-back-past

======
joshguthrie
That wasn't even remotely funny. No pun intended.

------
chippy
That's quite amusing. I got through the first few paragraphs and then had to
check to see if it was 1 April!

------
joezhou
trollius maximus

